# Portland, OR Dog Park



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

I know that dog parks tend to be frowned upon here in the forum, but I have found a nice small park next to me with a good group of regulars that watch out for each others dogs. It is the only one I will go to. 

But, that is not the reason of my post. I just discovered this park: *Sandy River Delta* -- "The Sandy River Delta is by far the largest of Portland's off-leash areas, and a treasure for dog owners that love to run, hike, or just wander aimlessly with their pooch. The "Delta" comprises *1400 acres* *of wilderness trails*, nestled between I-84, the Sandy River, and the Columbia River. The majority of the miles of trails within the park are officially designated as off-leash."

Excited to go do some hiking this weekend. ;D

Anyone from my area ever been to the Delta? Would love to hear some first hand reviews.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Just because


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

La that is not a dog park - it is a treasure - no fences or owners sipping a LATTE !!!! A life off lead is the only life 4 a V !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Off the hook sweet ;D

went by this many years ago

in a drift boat

You found a dandy for your mate

please post some pictures of this slice of pie 

I wish there were more for are mates 

Alaska is wide open and free but them Bear and Wolves that eat things like breath mints some fun

it does create great cardio skills :


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yup! SRD, sometimes called 1000 Acre Park, is awesome!

If you haven't been yet, it's a bit confusing to find. Take 84 to exit 18. The park is north of 84 - the last time we went, there were no signs. The first time into the parking lot is a bit concerning, too. The lane out of the park has one of those tire things to prevent people from backing up. The lane into the park is clear. The on-ramp back to 84 is immediately to the south, so if you turn instead of going into the parking lot, you have to go all the way around to get back.

There are a couple of trails that require leashes. They are well marked. Most of the dogs avoid those. The park is huge, so I haven't felt crowded when I have gone, but there seems to be a bi-zillion dogs or so running around. So far, all of the ones we have met have either been polite or leashed. Be careful of the actual river. It is swift, and I could be wrong, but I think it is snow-melt. Regardless, it is cold. I've seen labs swimming and having a great time in it, but I haven't let Savannah swim in it, yet. Maybe later in the summer.

Especially this weekend while it is so hot, make sure you take water. Your hikes can take you quite a ways from the river.

Have fun and post your impressions. We've only been on a few of the trails, so there is a lot of park left for us to explore. We can’t make it this weekend, but maybe we can post for a Viz Whiz there sometime.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

La - I LoVe Portland - PIKE & I have been there 3 times 2 visit Friends !!!!! the coffee shops & restaurants love 2 have pups on the patio - wish all cities did this !!!!!!!


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Rudy -- think I will stay away from bears and wolves for cardio training--chasing my V around is plenty 

McCraith -- yes, pretty lucky living in such a dog friendly town!

Jld -- thanks for the info & would love to some Vs together sometime. Nothing better than watching Vs play together ... of course I may be a little biased ;D


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

How was SRD this weekend? The news was filled with warnings about how cold the river would be.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

It was fantastic! Great park & so much more to explore; I'm looking forward to returning. One can see the simple joy experienced by the V running free off leash. ;D

I will use this park to practice trail running off leash when she is ready. 

Definitely a gem for dog owners!


----------



## Flint14 (Nov 1, 2012)

Moving to the Portland area in October, I'm posting here so I can find it again later! This sounds like a wonderful place to go!!!


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Flint,

An early welcome to the NW! The Sandy River Delta Park is an amazing gem--especially located this close to the city. Perhaps we will be able to get our pups together out there at some point


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh man, I'm thinking a nice holiday in Portland and maybe further north! Thanks for the great tip!! ;D


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

From today's trip to SRDP ;D


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Great pics Laika!

Flint - another early welcome to the NW! Hope your moving schedule lets you beat the start of the winter rains.


----------



## Flint14 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for the warm welcomes! I am originally from the area and can't wait to get back!! I sure hope to beat the rain, but the Fall is my favorite time of year, so I'm happy even if I do catch the very end of it back in the NW. =)


----------

